# Avengers: Endgame: Die 12 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!



## Felix Schuetz (24. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame: Die 12 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame: Die 12 größten Überraschungen - Spoiler!*


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2019)

Schade das Tony Stark stirbt aber wenigstens hat Cpt america ein happy end - Das Ende von Thor find ich etwas blöde gemacht.  

Bei black widow bin ich entäuscht das disney sich ihr so einfach entledigt. die hätte lieber black panther sterben lassen sollen aber dann hätt es auf twitter und tumblr nur einen aufschrei gegeben das der könig der löwen jetzt tot bleibt


----------



## Wubaron (24. April 2019)

Krass! Danke für den Artikel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. April 2019)

Muss die Filme irgendwann mal nachholen. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die Guardians ok sind. ;-D


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2019)

Wenn Loki den Tesserakt in die Finger bekommt und damit flüchten kann...kriegen die Avengers die Infinity Stones doch gar nicht zusammen, oder? Ihr Ziel wird damit ja nicht erreicht. Oder wie seh ich das?

Ich hab den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber leider wurde ich eh schon extrem heftig gespoilert. Also immer her damit.


----------



## Frank-414 (24. April 2019)

Der Tod von Black Widow war für mich völlig unerwartet. Vielleicht schon alleine wegen der Ankündigung ihres eigenen Films. (Wie immer der nun aussehen wird...) Und daher wohl insgesamt auch die größte Überraschung. Im Kino war es in dem Moment mucksmäuschenstill, ging wohl vielen so. Thors Darstellung wird wohl die größten Diskussionen auslösen. So ganz stimmig war das für mich auch nicht, aber auf der anderen Seite hat es mich auch nicht stark gestört. Kann aber nachvollziehen, dass die Fans von ihm damit ihre Probleme haben werden/könnten. Der Zeitsprung von fünf Jahren hat mich kalt erwischt. Auch wenn man angesichts der Trailer vermuten konnte, dass der ganze Film nicht unmittelbar nach 'Infinity War' spielen würde, so einen großen Sprung hatte ich nicht erwartet. Vor allem weil diese fünf Jahre am Ende des Films nicht einfach ausgelöscht wurden. (Abseits der Filmhandlung: Wie geht man als "stinknormaler" Überlebender des "Snap" damit um, dass alle verlorenen Menschen nach fünf Jahren dann plötzlich doch alle wieder auftauchen? Die Szene mit der Selbsthilfegruppe dürfte sich nun mit neuen Vorzeichen dann millionenfach wiederholen...^^) Die vielen Kurzauftritte von bekannten Gesichtern waren zum größten Teil positiv. (Personal Favorite: "Hail Hydra!" an Crossbones und Sitwell...^^) Bin mal gespannt wie sie die durchaus vielen Fragen in den nächsten Filmen so thematisieren werden: Wie passt die "alternate Gamora" zu den Guardians? Was wird die Flucht von Loki in der Vergangenheit für die MCU-Zukunft bedeuten? Endgame beendet das Spekulieren über viele Fantheorien und ist gleichzeitig Quelle für viele neue. Mir hat das gefallen als würdiger Abschluss der ersten zehn Jahre. Mal abwarten was das alles in künftigen Filmen noch so nach sich ziehen wird...


----------



## Frank-414 (24. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn Loki den Tesserakt in die Finger  bekommt und damit flüchten kann...kriegen die Avengers die Infinity  Stones doch gar nicht zusammen, oder? Ihr Ziel wird damit ja nicht  erreicht. Oder wie seh ich das?
> 
> Ich hab den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber leider wurde ich eh schon extrem heftig gespoilert. Also immer her damit.



Na ja, wenn du danach fragst: Nachdem Loki weg ist, unternehmen Steve und Tony einen weiteren Zeitsprung in die 70er Jahre und klauen den Tesseract dann stattdessen an seinem damaligen Aufbewahrungsort.


----------



## Bishopsuey (24. April 2019)

Bin mittelschwer vom Film enttäuscht. Wenn Autoren und Regisseuren ihre eigene, zu abstruse Handlung zu komplex wird, wird halt immer wieder die selbe, ultimative Lösung benutzt: Zeitreisen. Billig, leider, aber okay, ist jetzt eben so. Aber warum baut man etliche Jahre die Charaktere auf, um dann so ein Finale abzuliefern? 1.5 Std Selbstmitleid und Gefasel und ein Endkampf, wo endlich alles aufeinander zustürmt, wovon man nahezu nichts sieht? Sehr, sehr unbefriedigend. Hatte gehofft, dass der Handschuh einmal reihum geht und jeder mal zeigt, wo das Potenzial des Charakters liegt - oder Cpt. Marvel Thanos mal richtig versohlt - aber dann einfach nur ein Snap von Tony? Das war wirklich enttäuschend.

In meinen Augen vergessen die Russo Brüder, was die Leute von Superhelden-Filmen in erster Linie wollen: episches Geprügel - und das war einfach sehr wenig - nicht mal an Infinity War gemessen - sondern allgemein.
ps: Die Humor-Einlagen waren ziemlich gut, hatte in den ersten 45 Minuten sogar die Befürchtung, dass es zu viel wird und Thor 3 gleichen könnte, hat sich dann aber gefangen.


----------



## Wubaron (24. April 2019)

Wie stirbt Tony und wie wird letztendlich der Schnipp „rückgängig“ gemacht?
Wer rettet Toni aus dem Weltall?
Welche Rolle nimmt Captain Marvel ein? Wurde ja spekuliert sie könnte alle anderen in den Schatten stellen. 
Wie kommen sie auf die Idee mit Zeitreisen und wer zieht dafür die Technologie plötzlich aus dem Hut?
Hört sich erstmal nicht nach einem Spektakel an.


----------



## LostViking (25. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Wie stirbt Tony und wie wird letztendlich der Schnipp „rückgängig“ gemacht?
> Wer rettet Toni aus dem Weltall?
> Welche Rolle nimmt Captain Marvel ein? Wurde ja spekuliert sie könnte alle anderen in den Schatten stellen.
> Wie kommen sie auf die Idee mit Zeitreisen und wer zieht dafür die Technologie plötzlich aus dem Hut?
> Hört sich erstmal nicht nach einem Spektakel an.



Willst du darauf Antworten? Bin gerade aus dem Film gekommen und bin wie Bishopsuey enttäuscht das ich 10 Jahre lang Filme angeschaut habe nur damit das Ende mit billigen Zeitreisen gelöst wird. Warum nicht gleich "Und Tony Stark wachte auf, alles war nur ein sehr verrückter Traum", hat dieselbe schreiberische Qualität.

//Edit: Achtung Spoiler!!!! 




Habe gerade deinen vorherigen Post gesehen also: 

1. Der Schnipp wird Rückgängig gemacht mit einem weiteren Schnipp durch Hulk welcher einen von Tony gebastelten Infinity Gauntlet benutzt (Hulk soll es machen da ihm die Gamma Strahlung der Steine am "wenigsten" ausmacht oh und Bruce Banner ist nun eins mit dem Hulk und ständig im "Hulk Mode", kann aber ganz normal sprechen und mit allen interagieren). Tony stirbt als er selbst schnippt um die Armee Thanos aufzuhalten. 
2. Captain Marvel kommt angeflogen und bringt das Raumschiff zum Avengers Hauptquartier. 
3. Sie hat gefühlt 3 Minuten Screentime (Rettet das Schiff, fliegt mit den Avengers zu Thanos Planeten und kämpft kurz gegen Thanos), wird nach ein paar Schlägen von Thanos gebitchslapped und ist "K.O.". Ihre generelle Abwesenheit im Film wird mit Sätzen wie "Die Erde ist nicht der einzige Planet auf dem die hälfte der Bevölkerung ausgelöscht wurde und die anderen Planeten haben keine Avengers." erklärt. 
4. Auf die Idee kommen sie durch Ant-Man, der in der Quantendimension gefangen war, Bruce Banner und Tony helfen dann dabei eine Zeitmaschine zu basteln. 
5. Bis auf die Finale Schlacht war es auch kein Action Feuerwerk. Der Film hatte sehr viele ruhige und "Emotionale" Momente, dafür krachts aber dann am Ende richtig.


----------



## Wubaron (25. April 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Hm, da bin ich mal gespannt welchen Eindruck der Film auf mich machen wird. Hört sich alles sehr interessant an, nur scheint wohl das sie sich mit Zeitreisen zu einfach aus dem Schlamasel ziehen. Aber okay, wie würde man sonst Thanos besiegen können, hat er doch im letzten Film gezeigt das er mit den Steinen einfach zu stark ist. Hätte er die Steine behalten würde das gekloppe aus dem letzten Film nur weiter gehen bis sie ihm irgendwie mit Glück den Handschuh entreißen. 
Wie gesagt bin schon gespannt wie ich den Film aufnehmen werde. Die Spoiler haben mir wenigstens geholfen nun etwas mit reden zu können bis ich den Film sehen kann. Und ich denke in diesem Thread kann man sich auch problemlos darüber unterhalten, da es ja auch um ein Spoiler Review geht.

Bzgl. Captain Marvel: Einerseits gut das der große Sieg den alten Helden vorbehalten ist. War ja die Sorge groß, das sie im Alleingang Thanos platt macht und dadurch die Avengers ihr wohl verdientes Ende nicht erhalten. Andererseits enttäuschend, hat sie doch so viel Potential und Stärke vermittelt. Und dann hat sie "nur" Taxi gespielt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2019)

Doctor Strange wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt. War er so unwichtig im Film? Ich hatte gedacht, da er alle Ausgänge des Konfliktes sehen konnte, hätte gerade er eine Art Masterplan - und schliesslich gibt er den Zeitstein mehr oder weniger freiwillig her, obwohl er Tony und Peter vorher noch sagte, eher würde er beide sterben lassen.


----------



## Wubaron (25. April 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Doctor Strange wurde mit keinem Wort erwähnt. War er so unwichtig im Film? Ich hatte gedacht, da er alle Ausgänge des Konfliktes sehen konnte, hätte gerade er eine Art Masterplan - und schliesslich gibt er den Zeitstein mehr oder weniger freiwillig her, obwohl er Tony und Peter vorher noch sagte, eher würde er beide sterben lassen.


Doctor Strange ist ja zu Staub zerfallen. D.h. er konnte gar nicht eingreifen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Bzgl. Captain Marvel: Einerseits gut das der große Sieg den alten Helden vorbehalten ist. War ja die Sorge groß, das sie im Alleingang Thanos platt macht und dadurch die Avengers ihr wohl verdientes Ende nicht erhalten. Andererseits enttäuschend, hat sie doch so viel Potential und Stärke vermittelt. Und dann hat sie "nur" Taxi gespielt.


Zumal ja gesagt wurde, dass Captain Marvel stärker als Thanos sein soll. Aber scheinbar wurde sie am Ende doch besiegt.  Zumindest hört es sich so an.


----------



## MrCrankunity (25. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zumal ja gesagt wurde, dass Captain Marvel stärker als Thanos sein soll. Aber scheinbar wurde sie am Ende doch besiegt.  Zumindest hört es sich so an.



Captain Marvel ist auch stärker als Thanos, wenn man es auf roheKraft bezieht, aber ihr viel zu großes Ego wird ihr zum Verhängnis, weil Thanos sich durch dieses den Power Stone in die Hand nehmen kann und Captain Marvel mit diesem besiegt.

Die Zeitreise empfinde ich in diesem Fall nicht als "billige Lösung", weil der Film diese nicht so behandelt wie "Zurück in die Zukunft" und Co., sondern als multiple Zeitstrahltheorie, ähnlich der Geschichte von Trunks in "Dragon Ball Z", was heißt, dass man die Zukunft nicht durch die Vergangenheit verändern kann, aber Dinge aus der Vergangenheit entwenden darf, was dann Konsequenzen für die Zukunft dieser Vergangenheit hat. Dadurch müssen die Avengers weiterhin einen Kreativen Weg finden, die eigene Gegenwart zu verändern.


----------



## fud1974 (25. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Doctor Strange ist ja zu Staub zerfallen. D.h. er konnte gar nicht eingreifen.



Hä? Jetzt trollst du die Leute, oder?  

Sind ja eh im Spoiler Thread, also ja, er kommt vor. Wobei nicht so viel. Witzigerweise jemand anders aus dem Dr. Strange Film den man so vielleicht nicht vermutet hätte.

Es ist ja auch das "Grande Finale". Da müssen alle noch mal vorkommen aber nicht alle kann man sinnig unterbekommen, ist irgendwie klar.

Ich fand ihn grandios. Würdiger Abschluss. Natürlich ist einiges diskutabel, das mit Thor fand ich witzig und mutig, wenn auch etwas "überbeansprucht". Allerdings war es dann schon wieder cool dass sie das dann so auch durchgezogen haben und
nicht gleich wieder eine "Rückwandlung" integriert haben, was wohl jeder erwartet hätte und auch wieder langweilig gefunden hätte.

Das es in einer "Art" Zeitreise endet, war für mich schon vorher klar, anders war das nicht aufzulösen, schließlich war ja klar dass viele Charaktere wiederkommen, Spider Man : Far From Home hatte ja schon einen Trailer und es war bekannt dass der Film nach dem "Snap" spielt.. also
MUSSTE es ja zu einer Rückabwicklung kommen, zumindest teilweise. Also wie erwartet.

Zumal sie sich ausgiebigst über das Zeitreisethema ja noch lustig machen mit den pop-kulturellen Referenzen....  Ob es das besser macht, sei dahingestellt, aber es kann ja bei sowas nur eine Deus-Ex-Machina Lösung sein...und die sind immer alle irgendwie bescheuert. Um das im Vorfeld zu vermeiden, hätte man den "Snap" gar nicht erst machen dürfen, Punkt.

Ausserdem waren die "Zeitreisen" teilweise genial, weil man einige Szenen (New York) dann direkt noch mal kurz genau so im Kino gesehen hat wie sie vor Jahren mal waren (Avengers (der erste) Szene in der Straße in New York wo sie im Kreis stehen)... das noch mal auf der großen Leinwand zu sehen, da hatte  ich Pipi in den Augen, grandios.
Wobei es für mich sogar das erste  mal war glaube ich, denn ich habe das MCU erst später kennengelernt als Avengers schon aus dem Kino draussen war....

Seufz.

Einfach ein schöner Kino-Abend.

Ich könnte glatt noch mal reingehen, dieses mal aber gerne in eine Originalton Vorstellung.. leider bekamen wir das zeitlich nicht auf der Reihe.


----------



## MrCrankunity (25. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Doctor Strange ist ja zu Staub zerfallen. D.h. er konnte gar nicht eingreifen.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da ja nach dem reverse Snap von Hulk auch Doctor Strange wieder lebt. Dr. Strange hatte in dem Sinne auch einen Plan, welchen er jedoch nicht verraten durfte, weil dieser dadurch nicht zustande gekommen wäre. Das was er tut ist Tony im entscheidenden Moment eine 1 zu zeigen, damit dieser versteht, dass dies die einzige Möglichkeit ist, Thanos zu besiegen. 

Mich wundert viel mehr, dass dies die einzige Möglichkeit war, diesen Krieg zu gewinnen. Thor hätte doch auch auf den Kopf zielen können und Thanos somit vernichtet und selbst wenn dieser dann geschnippst hätte, hätte eine andere Person den Schnippser rückgängig machen können. Deshalb habe ich einen stärkeren Gegner erwartet, der aus den Schatten hervorkriecht, was das Ganze erklärt hätte. 

Auch fand ich viele Dinge sehr vorhersehbar. So hab ich zu einem Freund gesagt, dass Cap. Mjölnir schwingen wird, 10 min., bevor dieser den Hammer in der Hand hielt und auch habe ich gecallt, dass Tony Thanos und Co. wegsnappt, als klar war, das Thanos die Erde ein weiteres Mal bedrohen wird. Über den Tod von Black Widow habe ich mich auch nicht gewundert, so ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass Black Widow ein Prequel wird und Hawkeye besitzt Familie im Gegenzug zu dieser. Viel interessanter finde ich jetzt die Entwicklung des Hulk, da dieser Natsha nicht mehr an seiner Seite hat. Oh und das Thanos in dem ersten 10 Min. stirbt hab ich auch schon zuvor gesagt (und zwar seit dem Ende von Infinity War), was aber vielmehr auf der oben stehenden Begründung basiert.


----------



## Wubaron (25. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hä? Jetzt trollst du die Leute, oder?



Nein. Hab nicht gewusst das er in Endgame vorkommt bzw. wann genau im Film die Leute zurückgeholt werden und er dadurch noch mitwirken kann. Hab den Film noch nicht gesehen. Dachte daher, dadurch das er nicht im Review erwähnt wurde, das er keine Rolle in Endgame spielt.


----------



## fud1974 (25. April 2019)

MrCrankunity schrieb:


> Das was er tut ist Tony im entscheidenden Moment eine 1 zu zeigen, damit dieser versteht, dass dies die einzige Möglichkeit ist, Thanos zu besiegen.



Jau! Schönes Detail.. ich hab mich erst gewundert was der Finger sollte.. zwei Sekunden später dachte ich mir dann .. "ACH SO!!! NATÜRLICH!!! oha.. jetzt gehts ans eingemachte...  "



> (...) und selbst wenn dieser dann geschnippst hätte, hätte eine andere Person den Schnippser rückgängig machen können. Deshalb habe ich einen stärkeren Gegner erwartet, der aus den Schatten hervorkriecht, was das Ganze erklärt hätte.



Ich glaube dieser Snap geht so ohne weiteres nicht laufend hin- und zurück.. wenn sie da auch im Film nicht spezifisch werden. Es ist zwar "nur" ein Fingerschnippen, aber da passiert wohl doch schon etwas mehr wie man ganz zu Anfang an Rockets Ausführungen mit den Energiesignaturen usw. hört.



> Auch fand ich viele Dinge sehr vorhersehbar. So hab ich zu einem Freund gesagt, dass Cap. Mjölnir schwingen wird, 10 min., bevor dieser den Hammer in der Hand hielt



Guter Call! Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich das zwingend erwartet hätte, aber es stand natürlich immer im Raum seitdem beim Cap der Hammer "gewackelt" hatte bei der Szene in Age of Ultron. Ich fand es jetzt einfach nett aber hab mir keinen großen Kopf drum gemacht..



> und auch habe ich gecallt, dass Tony Thanos und Co. wegsnappt, als klar war, das Thanos die Erde ein weiteres Mal bedrohen wird.



Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht drüber nachgedacht WER jetzt den Snap macht.. aber bei ihm war es passend. Vor allem mit den Worten "I am Iron Man".. exakt den Worten mit denen der erste Film 2008 endete. Das war schon Gänsehaut Feeling.

Wie immer gilt bei den MCU Filmen, vor allem bei dem Film jetzt, dass sie für sich alleine stehend nicht so gut sind, dazu sind einfach zu viele Querverweise drinne, auf denen sich der ganze Spaß da stützt.. Das ist schon irgendwie ein Gesamtwerk..
(Ich sag bewusst nicht "Gesamtkunstwerk"... das muss es nämlich gar nicht sein und so hoch will ich es wahrlich nicht hängen).

Aber ich fand mich brilliant unterhalten gestern. 

Aber ich bin ja auch leicht zufriedenzustellen.


----------



## Hanstastisch (25. April 2019)

Aber genau da liegt das riesen Problem, mit dem sie leider den kompletten Film zerstören.
Wenn Reisen in die Vergangenheit auf ihre reale Gegenwart keine Auswirkungen haben... wie kann dann Steve Rogers am Ende bei ihnen sitzen und den Schild weiter geben? er müsste eigentlich in einer alternativen realität sein, andernfalls ergibt der komplette Film keinen Sinn.


----------



## Cicero (25. April 2019)

".Das bedeutet: In dieser Zeitlinie, die durchs Rogers' Eingreifen entstanden ist, muss es neben unserem bekannten Captain America auch die ganze Zeit über einen zweiten, älteren Captain gegeben haben, der aber nie in eine der großen Schlachten eingegriffen hat - stattdessen hielt er sich im Verborgenen und ließ den Dingen ihren Lauf."

Zugegeben, ich bin bei allen Filmen nicht so im Thema (man verliert da auch leicht die Übersicht), aber ist das nicht ein riesen Plot- Hole bzw. total unrealistisch und falsch? Stichwort Zeitparadoxon. Wenn der Captain nach alle dem in die Vergangenheit reist, um sein komplettes Leben umzukrempeln, heißt dass doch fortgesetzt, dass sämtliche Handlungen der Avengers- Filme mit dem Captain so nie stattgefunden haben bzw. haben können. Es kann auch keinen "zweiten Captain" geben, es sei denn, in der Vergangenheit gibt es diesen auch schon. Allgemein finde ich die Zeitlinien- Manie in allen Superhelden Filmen (DC und Marvel) auch ziemlich lästig und für die Produzenten einfach nur billig, die Cash Cow weiter zu melken.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. April 2019)

Hanstastisch schrieb:


> Aber genau da liegt das riesen Problem, mit dem sie leider den kompletten Film zerstören.
> Wenn Reisen in die Vergangenheit auf ihre reale Gegenwart keine Auswirkungen haben... wie kann dann Steve Rogers am Ende bei ihnen sitzen und den Schild weiter geben? er müsste eigentlich in einer alternativen realität sein, andernfalls ergibt der komplette Film keinen Sinn.


Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber hier sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema: In dem Moment, in dem Steve in die Vergangenheit reist und beschließt, nicht mehr zurückzukehren, erzeugt er wohl eine alternative Zeitlinie. Während Iron Man seine erste Rüstung gebastelt, Bruce gegen Hulk angekämpft und Thor irgendwo in Asgard etwas zerdeppert hat, gab es einen zweiten, bereits deutlich gealterten Steve Rogers, der sich irgendwo im Verborgenen hielt und - wie auch immer - eine Beziehung mit Peggy führte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt müsste man allerdings die Dialogszene mit der alten Peggy Carter in Civil War neu betrachten, denn die dürfte in dieser Zeitlinie kaum so stattgefunden haben. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Peggys Ehemann - sie heiratet ja einen Soldaten nach Kriegsende und hat mit ihm zwei Kinder. Ist der Mann zum Zeitpunkt von Caps heimlicher Ankunft bereits verstorben? Lässt sich Peggy scheiden? Ist der alte Cap bei Peggys Beerdigung in der Kirche, während der junge Steve Rogers den Sarg trägt? Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe, dass die Russo-Brüder dazu in naher Zukunft noch etwas sagen werden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. April 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> ".Das bedeutet: In dieser Zeitlinie, die durchs Rogers' Eingreifen entstanden ist, muss es neben unserem bekannten Captain America auch die ganze Zeit über einen zweiten, älteren Captain gegeben haben, der aber nie in eine der großen Schlachten eingegriffen hat - stattdessen hielt er sich im Verborgenen und ließ den Dingen ihren Lauf."
> 
> Zugegeben, ich bin bei allen Filmen nicht so im Thema (man verliert da auch leicht die Übersicht), aber ist das nicht ein riesen Plot- Hole bzw. total unrealistisch und falsch? Stichwort Zeitparadoxon. Wenn der Captain nach alle dem in die Vergangenheit reist, um sein komplettes Leben umzukrempeln, heißt dass doch fortgesetzt, dass sämtliche Handlungen der Avengers- Filme mit dem Captain so nie stattgefunden haben bzw. haben können. Es kann auch keinen "zweiten Captain" geben, es sei denn, in der Vergangenheit gibt es diesen auch schon. Allgemein finde ich die Zeitlinien- Manie in allen Superhelden Filmen (DC und Marvel) auch ziemlich lästig und für die Produzenten einfach nur billig, die Cash Cow weiter zu melken.


In welches Jahr reisen Tony und Cap zurück? 1970 oder? Müsste ja das Geburtsjahr von Tony sein.  Ab diesem Zeitpunkt (also rund 40 Jahre, bevor er im Eis gefunden wird) müsste es einen zweiten, langsam älter werdenden Cap geben, der still am Spielfeldrand sitzt und nicht eingreift, um den Lauf der Geschichte nicht weiter zu verändern.  So habe ich es zumindest verstanden, bin aber für Gegenmeinungen offen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2019)

Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen und werde es aber definitiv. Gut finde ich schon, dass sie alle noch mal zusammentrommeln und es viele Reminiszenzen zu geben scheint. 
Handlungstechnisch stößt er mir aber nach Konsum der Spoiler im Artikel und hier im Thread schon sauer auf. 
Zeitreise mit "Regel" die dann doch nicht eingehalten wird. Klasse ... 
Warum also nicht einfach in der Zeit zurückreisen und Thanos Platt machen, bevor er so mächtig wird? Problem gelöst. (Ich weiß das wird versucht zu erklären mit dem. dass man Ereignisse nicht ändern kann. Und? Dann gibt es eben eine andere Zeitlinie, sprich parallele Dimension / Welt. In der einen herrscht dann Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und in der anderen geht alles den Bach runter. Problem dennoch gelöst). 
Warum ist es dramatisch wenn einer stirbt? In der Zeit zurück, wie bei Gamorra, und Black Widow und Iron Man sind Schwups wieder da. Alles kein Drama also. 
Sorry, Zeitreise bei Marvel ist storytechnisch einfach Murks, das muss man so festhalten.


----------



## Hanstastisch (25. April 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber hier sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema: In dem Moment, in dem Steve in die Vergangenheit reist und beschließt, nicht mehr zurückzukehren, erzeugt er wohl eine alternative Zeitlinie. Während Iron Man seine erste Rüstung gebastelt, Bruce gegen Hulk angekämpft und Thor irgendwo in Asgard etwas zerdeppert hat, gab es einen zweiten, bereits deutlich gealterten Steve Rogers, der sich irgendwo im Verborgenen hielt und - wie auch immer - eine Beziehung mit Peggy führte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt müsste man allerdings die Dialogszene mit der alten Peggy Carter in Civil War neu betrachten, denn die dürfte in dieser Zeitlinie kaum so stattgefunden haben. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Peggys Ehemann - sie heiratet ja einen Soldaten nach Kriegsende und hat mit ihm zwei Kinder. Ist der Mann zum Zeitpunkt von Caps heimlicher Ankunft bereits verstorben? Lässt sich Peggy scheiden? Ist der alte Cap bei Peggys Beerdigung in der Kirche, während der junge Steve Rogers den Sarg trägt? Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe, dass die Russo-Brüder dazu in naher Zukunft noch etwas sagen werden.



Ich befürchte da eher ganz simpel einen riesigen Fehler. Er SOLLTE auf einer alternativen Zeitlinie sein, tatsächlich ist er es aber nicht, sonst würde er ja am Ende nicht mit Falcon reden.

Dabei reisen die Helden ja des öfteren in die Vergangenheit und verändern diese, indem sie die Steine holen. Dann reisen sie zurück in ihre Gegenwart wo das stehlen der Steine aber keine Auswirkung hat, hätte sie auswirkung hätte ja Thanos garnicht erst Snappen können was den gesamten Film überflüssig machen würde. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso sie Rogers hier nocheinmal auftauchen lassen. Wäre er einfach verschwunden wäre denke ich jedem klar gewesen was er tut, von mir aus noch ein kleiner Schnitt zu dieser alternativen Realität. Aber so ergibt es einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## steinbeisser70 (25. April 2019)

Ich bin sehr zwiegespalten nach dem Film 

Einerseits hat er mir von den Emotionen und den Bildern sehr gut gefallen, Zeitreisen OK, kann man mit leben und finde ich noch gut umgesetzt, trotz leichter Logiklöcher.

Allerdings ist mein großes Problem die 5 Jahre Zeitspanne.
OK, die Avengers wollen das Schnippsen rückgängig machen. Aber nach 5 Jahren? Es wird nicht diskutiert, ob es dafür nicht zu spät ist. Denn eine Menschheit ( und ebenso wohl alle anderen Lebewesen im Universum) werden natürlich trauern, aber sich doch dann mit der neuen Situation arrangieren.
D.h. die gesamte Infrastruktur wird doch auf die neue Situation hin verändert. Wohnungen neu aufgeteilt, Arbeitsplätze anders besetzt, Lebensmittel Herstellung angepasst etc.
Menschlich gesehen bestimmt getrauert, aber auch neu angefangen, neues verlieben und heiraten, umziehen etc.

Und dann tauchen nach 5 Jahren die verschwundenen Menschen wieder auf, für die kaum Zeit vergangen ist und kommen in eine ganz andere Welt? 
Arbeitsplätze und Wohnungen wohl nicht mehr so wie vorher, Lebensmittel nicht ausreichend....

Wie soll das gehen? 
Da wurde von den Avengers nicht drüber diskutiert, bzw wurde nicht erwähnt, und das ist für mich die größte Krux an diesem Film.

OK, dadurch daß Scott nur 5 Stunden in der Quantenebene war, aber nach fünf Jahren rauskommt, kommt er überhaupt auf die Idee, diese Ebene für die Zeitreise nutzbar zu machen, dennoch ist die Konsequenz für die Menschheit kein Thema.
Da bin ich jetzt auf Spiderman far from home gespannt, ob sie das Thema angehen werden 
Denn da müsste ja auch die halbe Klasse auf einmal 5 Jahren Differenz haben.


----------



## nuuub (25. April 2019)

Es gibt nur wenige Filme in denen Zeitreisen funktionieren und auch, irgendwie, einen Sinn ergeben.

Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, gehört "Endgame" wohl nicht zu diesen Filmen.



> Wenn Autoren und Regisseuren ihre eigene, zu abstruse Handlung zu komplex wird, wird halt immer wieder die selbe, ultimative Lösung benutzt: Zeitreisen. Billig, leider, aber okay, ist jetzt eben so.



Kann man so stehen lassen.

Irgendwann schaue ich mir den Film dann auch mal an. Klingt nicht so, als ob es ein "muss-Film" ist.


----------



## Cicero (25. April 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> In welches Jahr reisen Tony und Cap zurück? 1970 oder? Müsste ja das Geburtsjahr von Tony sein.  Ab diesem Zeitpunkt (also rund 40 Jahre, bevor er im Eis gefunden wird) müsste es einen zweiten, langsam älter werdenden Cap geben, der still am Spielfeldrand sitzt und nicht eingreift, um den Lauf der Geschichte nicht weiter zu verändern.  So habe ich es zumindest verstanden, bin aber für Gegenmeinungen offen.



Das kann sein. Habe den Film ja noch nicht gesehen, insofern kenne ich das genaue Datum nicht.  Aber was Handlungs- bzw. Logiklöcher angeht, habe ich bei allen größeren Hollywood- Produktionen der letzten Jahre einfach kein gutes Gefühl mehr...


----------



## fud1974 (25. April 2019)

Hanstastisch schrieb:


> Aber genau da liegt das riesen Problem, mit dem sie leider den kompletten Film zerstören.
> Wenn Reisen in die Vergangenheit auf ihre reale Gegenwart keine Auswirkungen haben... wie kann dann Steve Rogers am Ende bei ihnen sitzen und den Schild weiter geben? er müsste eigentlich in einer alternativen realität sein, andernfalls ergibt der komplette Film keinen Sinn.





Cicero schrieb:


> ".Das bedeutet: In dieser Zeitlinie, die durchs Rogers' Eingreifen entstanden ist, muss es neben unserem bekannten Captain America auch die ganze Zeit über einen zweiten, älteren Captain gegeben haben, der aber nie in eine der großen Schlachten eingegriffen hat - stattdessen hielt er sich im Verborgenen und ließ den Dingen ihren Lauf."
> 
> Zugegeben, ich bin bei allen Filmen nicht so im Thema (man verliert da auch leicht die Übersicht), aber ist das nicht ein riesen Plot- Hole bzw. total unrealistisch und falsch? Stichwort Zeitparadoxon. Wenn der Captain nach alle dem in die Vergangenheit reist, um sein komplettes Leben umzukrempeln, heißt dass doch fortgesetzt, dass sämtliche Handlungen der Avengers- Filme mit dem Captain so nie stattgefunden haben bzw. haben können. Es kann auch keinen "zweiten Captain" geben, es sei denn, in der Vergangenheit gibt es diesen auch schon. Allgemein finde ich die Zeitlinien- Manie in allen Superhelden Filmen (DC und Marvel) auch ziemlich lästig und für die Produzenten einfach nur billig, die Cash Cow weiter zu melken.





FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber hier sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema: In dem Moment, in dem Steve in die Vergangenheit reist und beschließt, nicht mehr zurückzukehren, erzeugt er wohl eine alternative Zeitlinie. Während Iron Man seine erste Rüstung gebastelt, Bruce gegen Hulk angekämpft und Thor irgendwo in Asgard etwas zerdeppert hat, gab es einen zweiten, bereits deutlich gealterten Steve Rogers, der sich irgendwo im Verborgenen hielt und - wie auch immer - eine Beziehung mit Peggy führte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt müsste man allerdings die Dialogszene mit der alten Peggy Carter in Civil War neu betrachten, denn die dürfte in dieser Zeitlinie kaum so stattgefunden haben. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Peggys Ehemann - sie heiratet ja einen Soldaten nach Kriegsende und hat mit ihm zwei Kinder. Ist der Mann zum Zeitpunkt von Caps heimlicher Ankunft bereits verstorben? Lässt sich Peggy scheiden? Ist der alte Cap bei Peggys Beerdigung in der Kirche, während der junge Steve Rogers den Sarg trägt? Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe, dass die Russo-Brüder dazu in naher Zukunft noch etwas sagen werden.



Sie haben es doch ganz einfach gelöst..  sie haben doch für den Zuschauer - schon fast im Klartext - gesagt dass das alles Bullshit ist und logisch nicht mehr auflösbar. Sie reden fast in Summe 10-15 Minuten drüber glaube ich wenn man alle verteilten Unterhaltungen zusammenrechnet.. zumindest kommt mir das nachträglich so vor...

Gut, es mag auch WENIGER gewesen sein, aber es war UNGEWÖHNLICH lange für einen Film, normalerweise werden die Zeitreisen ja gerne in einer typischen Hollywood - Story mal fast unkommentiert und unreflektiert gelassen.

Hier streiten sie sich doch erst darüber, was für eine SCHEISSIDEE diese "mal-so-eben" Zeitreise doch sei, Tony will erst gar nicht und hält das sowieso für Quark, und als sie das Thema von wegen Zeitreise-Paradoxon usw. diskutieren 
und sich die verschiedenen Filmtitel um die Ohren hauen (wirklich fast alle gängigen die das mal im Thema hatten, inklusive 'Bill und Teds verrückte Reise in die Zukunft' !) Banner war es, glaube ich, sagt ".. so funktionieren Zeitreisen nicht.." 
sinngemäß zumindest.

Die Frage WIE sie denn nun funktionieren bleiben sie aber - bis auf die paar Details von wegen Zeitlinien später und so - weitestgehend schuldig ausser Pseudo-Gebrabbel (wie in Star Trek halt..  ), und so VERSUCHEN sie es offenkundig schon
gar nicht großartig, da eine strenge Logik irgendwie anzuwenden.

Also machen sie "Feuer Frei" für sämtlichen Nonsens... denn - so interpretiere ich das mal - sie wollen den Effekt und die Emotion transportieren, die Logik geht denen am allerwertesten vorbei und sie machen da auch keinen Hehl daraus.

Es gibt dennoch nette Details die nicht ohne sind: z.B. hat Tony die Befürchtung dass - wenn er tatsächlich bei dem Unsinn mitmacht und sie alles rückgängig machen - seine Tochter, die er ja mittlerweile hat, nie geboren wird und sein friedliches Leben mit Pepper so nicht mehr existiert.. nicht ganz unrecht.

Denn er ist ja nach dem Snap und seiner Rettung inklusive Austritt aus den Avengers ja eigentlich erstmal auf der Gewinnerseite.. zumindest dem Anschein nach. Alles etwas bescheidender, aber er ist ja zufrieden... eigentlich, wenn natürlich nicht dieses nagende Gefühl wäre versagt zu haben und Schuld oder Mitschuld an allem zu haben,
klar, soviel Hollywood muss sein. 

Er sagt es nur einmal recht explizit zum Cap bei seiner "Rückkehr", aber ansonsten stand das nur so im Raum und man konnte das nur ableiten, dass er wahnsinnige Angst hat DASS der "idiotische" Plan funktionieren könnte (oh Schreck) und all das zunichte macht was für ihn jetzt eigentlich gut gelaufen ist, im kleinsten familiären Kreis.


----------



## Sirpopp (25. April 2019)

Ich denke man sollte in solchen Filmen einfach nicht zu sehr versuchen mit Logik an die Sache ranzugehen sondern sich einfach drauf einlassen und versuchen den Film zu genießen.

Denke es war ein würdiger Abschluß, auch wenn ich mir persönlich etwas anderes erwartet hätte und eine "Auflösung" ähnlich wie im Comic bevorzugt hätte.
Aber man wollte einfach einen Eindruck hinterlassen und eben NICHT wie in den Comics alles beliebig rückgängig machen können.
Vieles daran ist natürlich auch den Verträgen bzw. den Schauspielern geschuldet.

Für mich war es ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film mit einer sehr traurigen Grundstimmung (es wurde auch viel geweint um mich rum) und einigen lustigen Elementen (ich feier den fetten Thor total).
Schade find ich insbesondere dass viele Figuren leider zu kurz kommen (was aber bei dem Staraufgebot kaum anders möglich ist). Total enttäuscht bin ich allerdings dass dies auch Captain Marvel betrifft die ja als große Heilsbringerin eingeführt wurde, kurz vor dem Finale auch noch einen Solo Film bekam und dann so gut wie keine Rolle spielte im Endgame.

Aber jetzt den ganzen Film nur wegen der Zeitreise zu verreißen find ich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## LostViking (25. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ...und als sie das Thema von wegen Zeitreise-Paradoxon usw. diskutieren
> und sich die verschiedenen Filmtitel um die Ohren hauen (wirklich fast alle gängigen die das mal im Thema hatten, inklusive 'Bill und Teds verrückte Reise in die Zukunft' !)...



Du hast Hot Tub Time Machine vergessen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. April 2019)

steinbeisser70 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mein großes Problem die 5 Jahre Zeitspanne.OK, die Avengers wollen das Schnippsen rückgängig machen. Aber nach 5 Jahren? Es wird nicht diskutiert, ob es dafür nicht zu spät ist. Denn eine Menschheit ( und ebenso wohl alle anderen Lebewesen im Universum) werden natürlich trauern, aber sich doch dann mit der neuen Situation arrangieren.D.h. die gesamte Infrastruktur wird doch auf die neue Situation hin verändert. Wohnungen neu aufgeteilt, Arbeitsplätze anders besetzt, Lebensmittel Herstellung angepasst etc.Menschlich gesehen bestimmt getrauert, aber auch neu angefangen, neues verlieben und heiraten, umziehen etc.Und dann tauchen nach 5 Jahren die verschwundenen Menschen wieder auf, für die kaum Zeit vergangen ist und kommen in eine ganz andere Welt? Arbeitsplätze und Wohnungen wohl nicht mehr so wie vorher, Lebensmittel nicht ausreichend....Wie soll das gehen? Da wurde von den Avengers nicht drüber diskutiert, bzw wurde nicht erwähnt, und das ist für mich die größte Krux an diesem Film.OK, dadurch daß Scott nur 5 Stunden in der Quantenebene war, aber nach fünf Jahren rauskommt, kommt er überhaupt auf die Idee, diese Ebene für die Zeitreise nutzbar zu machen, dennoch ist die Konsequenz für die Menschheit kein Thema.Da bin ich jetzt auf Spiderman far from home gespannt, ob sie das Thema angehen werden Denn da müsste ja auch die halbe Klasse auf einmal 5 Jahren Differenz haben.


Was du da ansprichst, will ich zwar nicht schönreden, aber man kann es sich ja auch in etwa so erklären, dass die Avengers einfach aus purem Egoismus handeln. Frei nach dem Motto: "Lange genug gewartet. Mir reichts." Immerhin sind sie es, die mit der Situation und ihrem Scheitern nicht klar kommen, auch nicht nach fünf Jahren. Das ist ja nun ziemlich eindeutig. Das mag zwar aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie aktiv mit gekämpft haben, verständlich sein. Aber letztlich ist die Truppe in dem Fall keine Bande voller Weltenretter mehr. Sie tun das nicht für die Welt, sondern nur für sich selbst. Meiner Meinung nach der einzig nachvollziehbare Grund, warum sie es überhaupt nach Thanos Tod angehen. Das ist einfach nur eine ganz persönliche Sache, die da angegangen wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Jetzt muss den Autoren nur noch ein vernünftiger, glaubwürdiger Grund einfallen, um das alles in Far from Home zu erklären, der ja recht direkt nach Endgame spielen soll.


----------



## michinebel (25. April 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber hier sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema: In dem Moment, in dem Steve in die Vergangenheit reist und beschließt, nicht mehr zurückzukehren, erzeugt er wohl eine alternative Zeitlinie. Während Iron Man seine erste Rüstung gebastelt, Bruce gegen Hulk angekämpft und Thor irgendwo in Asgard etwas zerdeppert hat, gab es einen zweiten, bereits deutlich gealterten Steve Rogers, der sich irgendwo im Verborgenen hielt und - wie auch immer - eine Beziehung mit Peggy führte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt müsste man allerdings die Dialogszene mit der alten Peggy Carter in Civil War neu betrachten, denn die dürfte in dieser Zeitlinie kaum so stattgefunden haben. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Peggys Ehemann - sie heiratet ja einen Soldaten nach Kriegsende und hat mit ihm zwei Kinder. Ist der Mann zum Zeitpunkt von Caps heimlicher Ankunft bereits verstorben? Lässt sich Peggy scheiden? Ist der alte Cap bei Peggys Beerdigung in der Kirche, während der junge Steve Rogers den Sarg trägt? Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe, dass die Russo-Brüder dazu in naher Zukunft noch etwas sagen werden.



Lit Peggy nicht unter Alzheimer bevor sie starb? Vielleicht war ja Steve die ganze Zeit ihr Mann und der Vater ihrer Kinder aber durch die Krankheit kann sie sich daran nicht mehr erinnern.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was du da ansprichst, will ich zwar nicht schönreden, aber man kann es sich ja auch in etwa so erklären, dass die Avengers einfach aus purem Egoismus handeln. Frei nach dem Motto: "Lange genug gewartet. Mir reichts." Immerhin sind sie es, die mit der Situation und ihrem Scheitern nicht klar kommen, auch nicht nach fünf Jahren. Das ist ja nun ziemlich eindeutig. Das mag zwar aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie aktiv mit gekämpft haben, verständlich sein. Aber letztlich ist die Truppe in dem Fall keine Bande voller Weltenretter mehr. Sie tun das nicht für die Welt, sondern nur für sich selbst. Meiner Meinung nach der einzig nachvollziehbare Grund, warum sie es überhaupt nach Thanos Tod angehen. Das ist einfach nur eine ganz persönliche Sache, die da angegangen wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Jetzt muss den Autoren nur noch ein vernünftiger, glaubwürdiger Grund einfallen, um das alles in Far from Home zu erklären, der ja recht direkt nach Endgame spielen soll.



Naja die 5 Jahre sind damit zu erklären das Ant-Man ja erst nach den 5 Jahren zufällig wieder aus der Quantenebene befreit wird und erst da das ganze mit der Zeitreise kommt. Sie werden ja schon nach ein paar Wochen erstmalig tätigt wo sie Thanos aufspüren und dann auch töten.


----------



## michinebel (25. April 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> ".Das bedeutet: In dieser Zeitlinie, die durchs Rogers' Eingreifen entstanden ist, muss es neben unserem bekannten Captain America auch die ganze Zeit über einen zweiten, älteren Captain gegeben haben, der aber nie in eine der großen Schlachten eingegriffen hat - stattdessen hielt er sich im Verborgenen und ließ den Dingen ihren Lauf."
> 
> Zugegeben, ich bin bei allen Filmen nicht so im Thema (man verliert da auch leicht die Übersicht), aber ist das nicht ein riesen Plot- Hole bzw. total unrealistisch und falsch? Stichwort Zeitparadoxon. Wenn der Captain nach alle dem in die Vergangenheit reist, um sein komplettes Leben umzukrempeln, heißt dass doch fortgesetzt, dass sämtliche Handlungen der Avengers- Filme mit dem Captain so nie stattgefunden haben bzw. haben können. Es kann auch keinen "zweiten Captain" geben, es sei denn, in der Vergangenheit gibt es diesen auch schon. Allgemein finde ich die Zeitlinien- Manie in allen Superhelden Filmen (DC und Marvel) auch ziemlich lästig und für die Produzenten einfach nur billig, die Cash Cow weiter zu melken.



Warum kann es keine zwei Captains geben der eine weiterhin im Eis eingefroren und der andere bei Peggy.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (26. April 2019)

Ja hab ihn nun auch gesehen, als solches war der Film ganz geil, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, gefühlt aber etwa ne halbe Stunde zu lang, war aber wohl auch dem geschuldet das hier ja was großes abgeschlossen wurde und jeder so seinen auftritt haben musste... 

Captain Marvel hätte es nicht gebraucht, gar nicht, hätte man auch ohne sie lösen können zumal sie kein mehrgewinn für das Franchise ist... Brie Larson ist blass sowohl in ihrem eigenen Film als auch diesem hier, und das als Oscargewinnerin... sie wirkt regelrecht gelangweilt. Und zwar in beiden filmen. Und wirklich entscheiden tut sie den Endkampf auch nicht. Dafür das sie nach Infintiy War quasi als das "Ass im Ärmel" als letzten Schachzug von fury präsentiert wird, ist ihre Rolle in Endgame kaum vorhanden. zum Glück muss ich da aber auch sagen... 

Ansonsten, ich _HASSE_ Zeitreisen. Es gibt genau zwei Filmvertreter wo ich das Zeitreisen akzeptieren kann und sogar gut finde... die zurück in die zukunft Reihe und den Klassiker Die Zeitmaschine...

Egal in welchen Filmen das Thema Zeitreise sonst aufkam, das war immer murks... so auch hier. Logiklöcher so Groß wie Australien noch und nöcher. Das ist ein grundproblem von Zeitresien (die einfach alles ins Paradoxe ziehn. Mit der Möglichkeit der Zeitreise hätte man alles mögliche problemlos lösen können, weil das schlicht gottgleich ist durch die Zeit reisen zu können... 

Man hat versucht das ganze "schwierig" zu machen indem nur eine gewisse anzahl an Zeitsprüngen möglich war... was aber schon paradox war, man hätte zb mit 2 Zeitsprüngen beliebig viel von dem Prym-Zeug holen können um quasi unendlich viele Zeitsprünge zu machen.

Aber damit der film halbwegs funktionierte musste man natürlich behaupten es gäbe da nur diese eine Chance. Um dann doch selber zu dem kniff zu greifen udn doch noch mehr prym-zeug zu holen... (super schlechter einfall der das ganze konzept ad absurdum führte)

Schade das den Filmemachern keine andere Idee als Zeitreisen gekommen ist. Aber amüsant das man dass selber auch etwas auf die Schippe nahm. 

Mit dem ableben von Tony Stark verliert das MCU nun sein Zugpferd. In meinen Augen wertete ein Auftritt von Tony Stark jeden Film gleich enorm auf, selbst dann wenn es nur wenige Minuten waren.  (ach wieso eigentlich? reist doch einfach zurück in der Zeit und verhindert seinen tod... blub merkt ihr auch? genau das ist das Problem der Zeitreise)

Den komischen Hulk mochte ich gar nicht, was sollte das? Hätte man auch einfach Bruce Banner lassen können... wirklich witzig fand ich das auch eher nicht...

Witzige und epische stellen hatte der Film aber reichlich und reiht sich trotz der Probleme ganz klar unter die Top 5 der MCU filme ein. 

Dennoch, ne andere Lösung wäre mir lieber gewesen als das Zeitreise ding... meiner meinung nach wäre es besser gewesen wenn es noch möglich gewesen wäre die Steine zurückzugewinnen und mit einem erneuten Schnipser einfach alles rückgängig zu machen... wäre die sauberere Lösung gewesen als der Zeitreise scheiß. 

Dennoch muss ich auch gestehen, durch die Zeitreisen sind natürlich ne menge toller Momente zu stande gekommen, quasi ein nettes potpourri aus vielen Erinnerungen aus den vorangegangenen Filmen. 

Warum aber unbedingt 5 Jahre vergehen mussten bis die Avengers sich aufraffen kann man mir nicht plausibel verkaufen. 

Und für alle die überlebten ging das leben doch auch 5 Jahre lang weite,r und plötzlich sind alle Schnipsopfer wieder da, jau eh passt schon... Mann heiratet neu... "ach schatz guck mal meine vor 5 Jahren gestorbene Frau ist jetzt nicht mehr zu Pulver zerfallen, bock auf nen Dreier?" oder was? 

Für solch tiefgreifende Logik und Fragen ist in einem reinen Action-superhelden-Unterhaltungsfilm natürlich kein Platz... aber man kann sie halt auch einfach vermeiden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Naja die 5 Jahre sind damit zu erklären das Ant-Man ja erst nach den 5 Jahren zufällig wieder aus der Quantenebene befreit wird und erst da das ganze mit der Zeitreise kommt. Sie werden ja schon nach ein paar Wochen erstmalig tätigt wo sie Thanos aufspüren und dann auch töten.


Klar. Ich bezog mich aber auch eher darauf, dass sie es überhaupt machen, ohne auf die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns zu blicken. Der Einwand, dass sich viele der Menschen nach 5 Jahren damit abgefunden haben und die Welt sich dennoch weiter dreht, ist ja immerhin berechtigt.


----------



## Cicero (26. April 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Warum kann es keine zwei Captains geben der eine weiterhin im Eis eingefroren und der andere bei Peggy.



Zeitparadaxon. Weil der eine immer noch im Eis steckt, kann er schlecht in der Zukunft gegen Thanos gekämpft haben und anschließend in die Zeit zurückreisen, in der er immer noch im Eis steckt. Wie gesagt: mit Zeitreisen hat es Hollywood anscheinend nicht so.


----------



## Wubaron (26. April 2019)

Ich hab den Film wie gesagt noch nicht gesehen, aber aus dem hier gelesenen verstehe ich das so, dass sie das Paradoxon mit verschiedenen Zeitlinien abmildern wollten. D.h. wenn sie in die Vergangenheit reisen, ist das eine andere Zeitlinie bzw. entsteht eine andere durch das eingreifen. Somit hat dies keine Konsequenzen auf die "Haupt"-Gegenwart. (Sonst könnten sie Thanos schnipp ja verhindern in dem sie alle Steine in der Vergangenheit vernichten)
D.h. So Späße wie Toni von den Toten zurückholen oder so geht nicht, weil man die Gegenwart nicht beeinflussen kann. Es entstehen nur weitere Zeitlinien. 
Das scheinbare Problem: Wenn Cap in die Vergangheit reist und dort bleibt, dann ist das eigentlich eine andere Zeitlinie als die "Haupt"-Gegenwart. Und da waren sie scheinbar nicht konsequent genug. Also so der Eindruck den ich aus dem gelesenen gewinnen konnte.


----------



## Alucardx8 (26. April 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Zeitparadaxon. Weil der eine immer noch im Eis steckt, kann er schlecht in der Zukunft gegen Thanos gekämpft haben und anschließend in die Zeit zurückreisen, in der er immer noch im Eis steckt. Wie gesagt: mit Zeitreisen hat es Hollywood anscheinend nicht so.



Seh ich nicht so. Während Cap 1 (der "junge" Cap) im Eis steckt, lebt der "Alte" Cap sein Leben mit Peggy. Irgendwann stirbt Peggy, der "Alte" Cap zieht sich zurück und der "junge" wacht aus dem Eis auf und die Geschichte nimmt seinen "normalen" Lauf.  Der "alte" Cap reisst indes auch nicht in der Zeit zurück, sondern wartet ganz einfach genau bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wo er auf der Bank als alter Mann auf seine Freunde wartet.  Bis dahin hält er sich aber aus allen Keilereien raus.

Ist nicht ideal, aber zumindest meine persönliche Lösung, um nicht ganz unsinnig zu wirken 

Vielmehr frag ich mich immer, wie kann man mit den Steinen eigentlich bestimmen, was passieren soll? Hulk schnippt das erste Mal, alle sind zurück. Später schnippt IM, Thanos etc sterben/lösen sich auf. Wie kann man aber festlegen, was das Schnippsen auslöst. Einfach "Wünschen"?


----------



## Mjthenut (26. April 2019)

Kurzes Feedback zu Captain Marvel:

Also was Endgame so kann ich nicht verstehen weshalb Captain Marvel nur am Anfang und am Ende in Erscheinung tritt - du hast völlig Recht, dass das Ass im Ärmel schlichtweg falsch positioniert, gehandelt und auch noch falsch frisiert ist / wurde - da die kurzen Haare sehr überraschend kommen. Aber was den Film Captain Marvel angeht, finde ich Brie Larson super. Sie hat ein Mimikspiel zwischen Überheblich, Problematisch, Problemlösend und Zuversichtlich - so interpretiere Ich zum Beispiel die letzte Szene, als Captain Marvel vor dem Kreeschiff steht vor unserer Erde. Auch sonst kommt genannter Zwiespalt der Persönlichkeit z.B. in der „I`am Fired Up" Szene (siehe Soundtrack übrigens von einer Frau) nochmals gut rüber. Sehr schön in Captain Marvel - der Black Panther auf jedefall überholt - ist auch das Aliens (Skrulls sehen dem Begriff „Alien" doch schon sehr ähnlich, basieren nicht auf Kohlenstoff usw.........) eine komplexe, der Erde ähnliche, Familienstrukturen haben ist ein Boni von Captain Marvel - und ist für das MCU schon Neu - ähnliches kenne ich nur von Paramount oder von The Orville.

Also ich mag Captain Marvel schonmal 1000 X mehr als Wonder Woman - ich mag ihren Zwiespalt, ihre Art Selbstbewusstsein auszustrahlen und ihren Weitblick, geschuldet ihrem Wissen über massig Spezies, Planeten, Kulturen usw...
Einzig Ihr Alleingänger Image muss geklärt werden - Sie kommt wirklich so rüber als Reise Sie quasi Borderless und Friendless durch die Galaxis.  Und das ist glaube ich der Punkt - den dadurch differiert sich Captain Marvel doch schon sehr stark von der unseren Kultur der Istzeit (mit Facebook, Instagram, Whattsapp und wie sie alle heißen). Ganz cool finde ich auch, dass Sie eine richtige Aktionfigur ist, und nicht wie Loki oder so riesige Sprüche, Reden (usw.) klopft sondern Richtig kräftig Schaden austeilt......


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ich hab den Film wie gesagt noch nicht gesehen, aber aus dem hier gelesenen verstehe ich das so, dass sie das Paradoxon mit verschiedenen Zeitlinien abmildern wollten. D.h. wenn sie in die Vergangenheit reisen, ist das eine andere Zeitlinie bzw. entsteht eine andere durch das eingreifen. Somit hat dies keine Konsequenzen auf die "Haupt"-Gegenwart. (Sonst könnten sie Thanos schnipp ja verhindern in dem sie alle Steine in der Vergangenheit vernichten)
> D.h. So Späße wie Toni von den Toten zurückholen oder so geht nicht, weil man die Gegenwart nicht beeinflussen kann. Es entstehen nur weitere Zeitlinien.
> Das scheinbare Problem: Wenn Cap in die Vergangheit reist und dort bleibt, dann ist das eigentlich eine andere Zeitlinie als die "Haupt"-Gegenwart. Und da waren sie scheinbar nicht konsequent genug. Also so der Eindruck den ich aus dem gelesenen gewinnen konnte.



Genau das mit den Zeitlinien / Paralleldimensionen sprach ich ja auch schon an. Das macht sämtliches Handeln noch unsinniger, da ja weiterhin eine Zeitlinie besteht, wo sich nichts ändert, die Menschen dort also gearscht sind und die sind genauso Original und echt wie auf der geänderten Zeitlinie. Entweder ändert man durch Zeitreise die gesamte Zeit dazwischen und dann hat das auch wirklich Auswirkungen oder halt nicht.


----------



## stevem (26. April 2019)

Das Iron Man stirbt war doch schon im Trailer sowas von klar und auch auf dem Bild lässt es sich schon erahnen.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2019)

Alucardx8 schrieb:


> Irgendwann stirbt Peggy, der "Alte" Cap zieht sich zurück und der "junge" wacht aus dem Eis auf und die Geschichte nimmt seinen "normalen" Lauf.




in "The Return of the First Avenger" ist aber der junge cap schon wach und betreut peggy bis sie stirbt


----------



## michinebel (26. April 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> in "The Return of the First Avenger" ist aber der junge cap schon wach und betreut peggy bis sie stirbt



Und was spricht dagegen das der alte Cap sich da schon zurückzog als der junge aufwachte? Wie man in "The Return of the First Avenger" erfuhr lit Peggy die letzten Jahre vor ihrem Tod unter Alzheimer und kann sich nur an Sachen erinnern die sehr lange zurück liegen, er besucht sie außerdem nur und betreut sie nicht.


----------



## trixer84 (26. April 2019)

Also mich verwirrt das mit Cap gar nicht so. In der NY-Szene auf dem Dach, wird es doch Banner erklärt. Wenn man die Steine wieder zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zurückbringt, existieren keine alternative Zeitlinien. Von daher hat Cap das wohl genau so umgesetzt, außer das er sich danach entschloss den Sprung "nach vorn" nicht mehr zu tätigen.

Demnach passiert alles genau so, wie es davor und in allen anderen MCU-Filmen passiert ist.  Cap muss nur drauf achten (und das wird mit dem "Zurück in die Zukunft"-Dialog klar gemacht), dass Er sich aus allem raushalten sollte. Er kann sich somit quasi selbst im TV beobachten wie er mit den Avengers in NY etc. die Welt rettet. Ob er mit Peggy glücklich war... das ist eben nicht sicher. Am Ende wird er ja gefragt "...willst Du über Sie erzählen..." und er Antwortet "...nein, lieber nicht". War es überhaupt Peggy? Klar liegt das nahe, aber dann würden diverse Szenen wie in Civil War gar nicht zustande kommen können (außer durch die Alzheimer-Theorie).

In der Szene als Cap mit Tony in der Militärbasis ist (wo im Übrigen auch Stan Lee's Auftritt ist ^^) und Peggy durch das Fenster betrachtet... vielleicht hat er in diesem Moment die Rolle eben akzeptiert und entschied sich dazu, dieses Detail nicht zu ändern. Trotzdem kann er Sie weiterhin beobachten und wäre "bei Ihr", auch wenn Er weiterhin nicht Ihr Mann wäre. 

Weit hergeholt, aber somit würde es eben an allen Geschehnissen nichts ändern. Er würde mit Peggy (als Ihr Schatten sozusagen) alt werden und hätte mit einer anderen Frau ein erfülltes Leben gehabt.

Btw. noch ne Frage: Am Ende als Alle auf Tony's Beerdigung sind, wer war der Milchbubi der allein direkt am Treppenaufgang stand? Den konnte ich als Einzigen nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. April 2019)

trixer84 schrieb:


> In der Szene als Cap mit Tony in der Militärbasis ist (wo im Übrigen auch Stan Lee's Auftritt ist ^^) und Peggy durch das Fenster betrachtet... vielleicht hat er in diesem Moment die Rolle eben akzeptiert und entschied sich dazu, dieses Detail nicht zu ändern. Trotzdem kann er Sie weiterhin beobachten und wäre "bei Ihr", auch wenn Er weiterhin nicht Ihr Mann wäre.
> 
> Weit hergeholt, aber somit würde es eben an allen Geschehnissen nichts ändern. Er würde mit Peggy (als Ihr Schatten sozusagen) alt werden und hätte mit einer anderen Frau ein erfülltes Leben gehabt.


Naja, dann hätte er aber auch einfach kurz zu Peggy flitzen können, bisschen tanzen und schmusen - und dann wieder ab in die Gegenwart, um dort eine Frau fürs Leben zu finden. 



trixer84 schrieb:


> Btw. noch ne Frage: Am Ende als Alle auf Tony's Beerdigung sind, wer war der Milchbubi der allein direkt am Treppenaufgang stand? Den konnte ich als Einzigen nicht zuordnen.


Schau mal hier, da gehe ich auf den Bub ein: 
http://www.pcgames.de/Avengers-Endgame-Film-259704/News/Abspann-Szene-Post-Credits-Scene-1280577/


----------



## trixer84 (26. April 2019)

Ach, der Kartoffelkanonenjunge? xD Geil! Wäre ich echt nie drauf gekommen. Cooles Easter-Egg


----------



## Rebson77 (26. April 2019)

Kam das nur mir so vor oder war Thanos (bei Endgame) ohne Handschuh  viel stärker als bei infinity War mit handschuh?  Beim Kampf mit Cap, Thor und Iron man sahen diese 3 doch ziemlich chancenlos aus, bis dann capt.  Marvel dazwischen gefunkt hat.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zumal ja gesagt wurde, dass Captain Marvel stärker als Thanos sein soll. Aber scheinbar wurde sie am Ende doch besiegt.  Zumindest hört es sich so an.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig und wird immer völlig Falsch verstanden.

Captain Marvel ist die stärkste von allen,aber auch sie hat Schwächen damit sie Thanos nicht einfach platt macht.Das haben Anthony Russo und Joe Russo in mehren Interviews ausdrücklich bethont.Es wurde auch schon seit Infinity War gesagt das der Schlüssel zum Sieg immer Tony Stark sein wird.

Das mit Captain Marvel und ihrer Stärke wird immer völlig falsch Interpretiert.Captaibn Marvel ist eine neue Heldin im MCU und wird in der nächsten Phase eine größere Rolle spielen, und dann bekommen wir auch mehr von ihrer wahren Stärke zu sehen.

//edit aber ich find es auch schade das Captain Marvel so wenig Screentime hatte weil sie meine absolute lieblings Heldin ist,ich hab mich in diesen Charakter richtig verliebt,akzeptiere es aber so da sie ja noch weitere Filme bekommen wird.

Ein Interessantes Statemant zu Captain Marvel.
https://www.moviepilot.de/news/aven...mplett-uberfordert-mit-captain-marvel-1118188

Persönlich hätte ich mir einen richtig geilen Kampf zwischen ihr und Thanos gewünscht.


----------



## Frullo (27. April 2019)

So - nachdem ich den Film nun auch endlich gesehen habe, meine Meinung dazu:

Es ist zwar kein schlechter Film, aber er vermag Infinity War - vor allem in Sachen Pacing - nicht das Wasser reichen. Er ist für mich, schlicht und ergriffen, einfach zu langatmig. Er wird einer dieser Filme werden, die ich mir kaum mehr als 2 mal (1 mal im Kino und 1 mal zuhause) ansehen werde. Da hat mir persönlich gesagt Captain Marvel sogar besser gefallen. Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ein Ensemble-Film immer schwieriger zu gestalten ist als ein Solo-Film. Dennoch - von allen Avengers-Filmen ist es derjenige, der mir am wenigsten gefallen hat.

Abgesehen vom Pacing stört mich dann auch die meines Erachtens etwas wirre Logik der Zeitreise. Was denn nun? Entstehen bei Reisen in der Vergangenheit alternative Zeitlinien oder nicht? Entweder ja oder nein, aber bitte kein jain wie bei Captain Americas Reise zu seiner grossen Liebe.

Und für alle, die jetzt um irgendwelche Helden "trauern":

- Steve Rogers: Könnte nach wie vor eine Verjüngungskur durch "falsch durchgeführte Zeitreisen" erfahren, so wie Ant-Man, als er sich in den Anzug pinkelt.
- Natasha Romanoff und Tony Stark: Wenn man Gamora durch Zeitreise zurückholen kann, könnte man das genauso gut bei diesen beiden.


Alles in allem: Der Film war ok, wird aber dem Hype leider nicht gerecht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. April 2019)

Ich liebe den Film  
Gibt es auf den ersten Blick einige Logiklücken? Ja und das nicht nur bezogen auf die Zeitreisen, sondern auch z.B. bezüglich des Infinity Gauntlets, das ursprünglich in einem sterbenden Stern geschmiedet werden muss (Thor-Storyline in Infinity War) und jetzt aber einfach mit Stark-Tech hergestellt werden kann. 
Ich persönlich kann darüber aber hinwegsehen. Das MCU ist seit 11 Jahren ein treuer, filmischer Begleiter für mich und ich verknüpfe sehr viele Emotionen damit. Als ich 2008 Iron Man im Kino gesehen habe, war ich noch in der Schule, hatte gerade meine erste Freundin und hatte kein Plan vom Leben. 2019 jetzt beim Abschluss der Saga arbeite ich endlich Vollzeit, habe zwei Uni-Abschlüsse und arbeite in dem Beruf, den ich mir damals gewünscht habe. Es klingt vllt pathetisch, aber die MCU-Filme waren während dieser Zeit immer eine Konstante und für mich ist Endgame allein deswegen schon ein emotionaler Film. 
Die Russo-Brüder lassen sich viel Zeit - das stimmt. Aber dafür haben die zentralsten Charaktere der Filme auch alle nochmal ihre Momente zum glänzen und weiterentwickeln. MCU-Filme sind für mich, genau wie auch Star Wars, immer bis zu einem gewissen Grad Märchen und im positiven Sinne überzogene Fantasien. Ist es realistisch, dass sich in einem Moment der Schlacht alle weiblichen Charaktere auf dem Schlachtfeld treffen und gemeinsam angreifen? Nein, aber als Moment, um die jeweiligen Charaktere zu würdigen, die teilweise wenig eingesetzt wurden, ist es sehr passend. Endgame ist, um es etwas zu generalisieren, Fan-Service done right. MCU-Fans bekommen das zu sehen, was sie sich schon lange gewünscht haben. Die alte Garde bekommt ihren Abschluss und findet Frieden; die neue übernimmt. Auch deswegen ist es logisch, dass eine Captain Marvel nur eine Randrolle einnimmt - es ist nicht ihr Abschied, ihre Glanzzeit wird in der nächsten Phase kommen. 
Ich glaube die meisten MCU-Fans wissen zu schätzen, was Feige und die Russo-Brüder da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Ich bin restlos begeistert und glücklich, dass Endgame den Helden, denen ich so viele Jahre gefolgt bin, einen schönen Abschluss geboten hat.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. April 2019)

Ich hatte den Film mit 4 weiteren Leuten gesehen die so garnicht gerafft haben warum Thanos so ein begabter Kämpfer ist,die hatten nichtmal gerafft das Thanos in Infinity War Hulk durch reines Strategisches Kämpfen besiegte und er den Power Stone garnicht benutzte.

Zum Glück hatten die während des Film nichts gesagt,aber am Ende dann musste ich so viel erklären das ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen hatte,das sind die art von Menschen die es einfach nur schauen weil es jeder Schaut,aber garnicht verstehen was darin grundsätzlich passiert.

Einfach nur Mitläufer.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Film mit 4 weiteren Leuten gesehen die so garnicht gerafft haben warum Thanos so ein begabter Kämpfer ist,die hatten nichtmal gerafft das Thanos in Infinity War Hulk durch reines Strategisches Kämpfen besiegte und er den Power Stone garnicht benutzte.Zum Glück hatten die während des Film nichts gesagt,aber am Ende dann musste ich so viel erklären das ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen hatte,das sind die art von Menschen die es einfach nur schauen weil es jeder Schaut,aber garnicht verstehen was darin grundsätzlich passiert.Einfach nur Mitläufer.


Also, nicht zu verstehen, was da grundsätzlich passiert, grenzt schon irgendwie an kognitiver Benachteiligung.  So komplex und anspruchsvoll ist das MCU ja nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So komplex und anspruchsvoll ist das MCU ja nicht.



über 20 Filme ist nicht komplex?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> über 20 Filme ist nicht komplex?


Dann eben nicht kompliziert. ^^


----------



## Asuramaru (27. April 2019)

Ich habe immer einen Männlichen und einen Weiblichen Helden und seit meiner Kindheit waren das bei DC immer Batman udn Wonder Woman.Bei Marvel ist es Captain America und Captain Marvel.

Schade das Captain Marvel nicht wirklich da war,aber ich fand es richtig Cool als Captain America dann würdig für Mjölnir war,das war richtig genial.


----------



## flixso (27. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss den Autoren nur noch ein vernünftiger, glaubwürdiger Grund einfallen, um das alles in Far from Home zu erklären, der ja recht direkt nach Endgame spielen soll.



Wer sagt das Far from Home nach Infinity War / Endgame spielt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. April 2019)

flixso schrieb:


> Wer sagt das Far from Home nach Infinity War / Endgame spielt?



Kevin Feige (Quelle)


----------



## flixso (27. April 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Warum aber unbedingt 5 Jahre vergehen mussten bis die Avengers sich aufraffen kann man mir nicht plausibel verkaufen.



Das wurde im Film sehr plausibel erklärt... Erst als Ant-Man aus der Quantenebene befreit wurde, konnte er von dieser Möglichkeit des "Zeithüpfers" berichten.


----------



## flixso (27. April 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Kevin Feige (Quelle)



“It’s the end of the third phase.” bedeutet nicht, dass dieser Film nach Infinity / Endgame spielen muss.


----------



## lars9401 (27. April 2019)

flixso schrieb:


> “It’s the end of the third phase.” bedeutet nicht, dass dieser Film nach Infinity / Endgame spielen muss.



Dann ergibt der Text von Happy im Far from Home Trailer aber keinen Sinn:

"Du bist komplett allen." (1:16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woLaxZuF7NM

Was ja jetzt ein Spoiler für Endgame ist, da Tony ja stirbt und somit Peter wirklich alleine mit der Situation zu recht kommen muss.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. April 2019)

flixso schrieb:


> “It’s the end of the third phase.” bedeutet nicht, dass dieser Film nach Infinity / Endgame spielen muss.



Doch in dem Fall im Umkehrschluss in diesem Fall schon, aber hier - Quelle.
Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. April 2019)

Es ist wirklich wahr, das Ende bildet Spiderman Far from Home, dazu gab es auch eine News vor paar Tagen hier bei Pcgames.


http://www.pcgames.de/Avengers-Endg...h-nicht-das-ende-von-phase-3-des-mcu-1280381/


----------



## Phone (28. April 2019)

Im Text ist ein Fehler "Mit Strickjacke, Vollbart und Vollbart" sollte aber bestimmt "Wampe" oder so stehen ^^

Zu Gamora...Wurde sie auch mit dem Fingerschnipp von Tony ausgelöscht?
Warum war sie nicht bei der Trauerfeier bei den anderen..Ja sie hat bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nix mit den leuten am Hut  aber bestimmt das ein oder andere Wort mit ihrer Schwerster gesprochen.

Wo wir ei Schwester sind...Nebula tötet sich quasi selber aber es hat eine Auswirkung?
Genauso wenig wie den Diebstahl des Hammers von Thor!
Der läuft da nun verwirrt rum und hält die Hand auf aber es kommt nix xD


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Im Text ist ein Fehler "Mit Strickjacke, Vollbart und Vollbart" sollte aber bestimmt "Wampe" oder so stehen ^^


Hab den Film nun auch gesehen. Thors Anblick fand ich etwas befremdlich, aber grundsätzlich völlig okay. 



Phone schrieb:


> Zu Gamora...Wurde sie auch mit dem Fingerschnipp von Tony ausgelöscht?


Sie war ja längst nicht mehr "Pro Thanos". Das hat sich Nebula (aus der Gegenwart) auch zunutze gemacht, um ihre Hilfe zu bekommen. 



Phone schrieb:


> Wo wir ei Schwester sind...Nebula tötet sich quasi selber aber es hat eine Auswirkung?


Eher nicht. Die Älteste hat ja in New York 2012 (was auch immer sie da gesucht hat und warum auch immer sie da nicht deutlich aktiver eingegriffen hat) ja erklärt, dass mit dem Sammeln der Infinity Stones alternative Realitäten geschaffen werden. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe. Auf jedenfall würde das Entfernen eines Infinity Stones aus einer Realität eben dieser nichts gutes einbringen. Und es wird auch immer wieder im Film erklärt, dass man durch die Vergangenheit nicht die Gegenwart ändern kann. Was passiert ist, ist passiert. Und die Vergangenheits-Nebula gehört einfach zu einer anderen Realität.

Aber auch mit Rückgabe der Infinity Stones sind nun andere, alternative Realitäten vorhanden. Allerdings existieren in zwei dieser Realitäten kein Thanos mehr und in einer keine Nebula mehr. Die wurden ja in Realität A im Laufe des Films getötet.  



Phone schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie den Diebstahl des Hammers von Thor!Der läuft da nun verwirrt rum und hält die Hand auf aber es kommt nix xD


Rogers bringt ja nicht nur die Infinity Stones wieder zurück an Zeit und Stelle, sondern nimmt ja auch den Hammer mit. Für den Thor von damals dürfte also möglicherweise auch nichtmal eine Sekunde zwischen Diebstahl und Rückgabe vergangen sein.


----------



## Asuramaru (28. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Im Text ist ein Fehler "Mit Strickjacke, Vollbart und Vollbart" sollte aber bestimmt "Wampe" oder so stehen ^^
> 
> Zu Gamora...Wurde sie auch mit dem Fingerschnipp von Tony ausgelöscht?
> Warum war sie nicht bei der Trauerfeier bei den anderen..Ja sie hat bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nix mit den leuten am Hut  aber bestimmt das ein oder andere Wort mit ihrer Schwerster gesprochen.
> ...



Genau aus solchen Gründen schaue ich den Film 2-3x weil man am Anfang quasi überfordert ist und sich danach besser Konzentrieren kann um die Dinge zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Genau aus solchen Gründen schaue ich den Film 2-3x weil man am Anfang quasi überfordert ist und sich danach besser Konzentrieren kann um die Dinge zu verarbeiten.



Ehrlich gesagt, das klingt ein wenig so, als müsse man bei diesen Filmen tatsächlich nachdenken. Für mich ist das reines Popcornkino, Hirn aus, Spaß an. Einzig wenn etwas im dargestellten Setting, sprich der kreierten Welt, komplett unglaubwürdig wirkt schüttel ich dann mal mit dem Kopf. Aber das sind letztlich alles keine Filme wie Oldboy oder selbst sowas wie Source Code, wo man entweder eine gewisse Symbolik hat oder mehr oder minder automatisch auf die Logik achtet.


----------



## RoteGarde (28. April 2019)

Ich sag nur "Heil Hydra"

ROFL


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Im Text ist ein Fehler "Mit Strickjacke, Vollbart und Vollbart" sollte aber bestimmt "Wampe" oder so stehen ^^


Danke, ist gefixt.



RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Heil Hydra"
> 
> ROFL


Ja, das war super.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2019)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Heil Hydra"ROFL


Fand ich auch gut. Zumal in den Comics Rogers ja zum Antagonisten wurde und sich herausstellt, dass er ja eigentlich zu Hydra gehörte.  Daher empfand ich die Szene als Easter Egg durchaus gelungen.


----------



## pcg-veteran (29. April 2019)

Irgendwie sind Filmtode wie die von Black Widow und Ironman ziemlich willkürlich. Man hat das so ins Drehbuch geschrieben, und hofft, daß das Publikum emotional mitgerissen wird, vielleicht sogar im Kino heult, aber man hätte auch ohne Probleme die Story so erzählen können, daß alle zurückkommen. Und da es nur eine Filmreihe ist, könnte man für den nächsten Teil auch ein Drehbuch schreiben, in dem beide doch irgendwie wieder zurückgeholt werden. Zeitreisen sind ja inzwischen schon in die Serie integriert. Aufgrund dieser Willkürlichkeit kann man die Tode leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ich frage mich, ob dem Publikum die Filme nicht besser gefallen würden, wenn die Helden nicht sterben?

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn ein Darsteller tatsächlich stirbt und im Film von ihm Abschied genommen wird wie bei Paul Walker in Fast & Furious 7, wo sich am Ende die Wege trennen.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, das klingt ein wenig so, als müsse man bei diesen Filmen tatsächlich nachdenken. Für mich ist das reines Popcornkino, Hirn aus, Spaß an. Einzig wenn etwas im dargestellten Setting, sprich der kreierten Welt, komplett unglaubwürdig wirkt schüttel ich dann mal mit dem Kopf. Aber das sind letztlich alles keine Filme wie Oldboy oder selbst sowas wie Source Code, wo man entweder eine gewisse Symbolik hat oder mehr oder minder automatisch auf die Logik achtet.



Beim zweitenmal anschauen nimmt man gewisse dinge anders wahr und verarbeitet dieses ganz anders.Bei ivelen ist aber wirklich das problem das sie die Comics nicht kennen,gestern wurde mir wider gesagt von jemanden das er Probleme mit Hulk hatte und ich sagte darauf wie Professor Hulk.Da stellte sich heraus das er die Comics garnicht kannte und daher auch nicht Professor Hulk.

Für manche ist das MCU doch sehr verwirrend und auch Kompliziert,ich selber schaue die Filme gern mehrmals.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. April 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Beim zweitenmal anschauen nimmt man gewisse dinge anders wahr und verarbeitet dieses ganz anders.Bei ivelen ist aber wirklich das problem das sie die Comics nicht kennen,gestern wurde mir wider gesagt von jemanden das er Probleme mit Hulk hatte und ich sagte darauf wie Professor Hulk.Da stellte sich heraus das er die Comics garnicht kannte und daher auch nicht Professor Hulk.
> 
> Für manche ist das MCU doch sehr verwirrend und auch Kompliziert,ich selber schaue die Filme gern mehrmals.



Hmm, tja, weiß nicht. Ich bin vielleicht zu abgebrüht und belesen dafür? Ich erinnere mich an meinen Kinogang in 12 Monkeys mit einer Gruppe Freunde. Ich wusste nach zwei Minuten wie der Film ausgeht und habe mich nur durchgelangweilt, einem Kumpel ging es ebenso und der Rest war voll "boah, was ein intelligenter, überraschender Film". 
Ich habe einige der Marvel Filme auch mehrfach gesehen, was allerdings gelegentlich eher nicht gut tat, insbesondere Black Panther fand ich beim 2. ansehen merklich schlechter, gelegentlich aber zugegeben mochte ich den Film dann lieber, etwa den 1. Captain America, der sagte mir beim ersten Schauen gar nicht zu, beim 2. Mal fand ich ihn dann erstaunlich gut. Aber mehr oder weniger inhaltlich verstanden habe ich bei keinem der Filme dafür sind sie nun wirklich zu platt. Es sind Actionfeuerwerke ohne Anspruch, ähnlich Transformers oder Fast & Furious, da muss man sich nichts vormachen.

Die Comics kenne ich auch nur soweit ich sie als kleines Kind gelesen habe, die haben aber mit den heutigen nicht mehr viel zu tun außer der gelegentlichen Origins Story.


----------



## pcg-veteran (29. April 2019)

Wenn man die alten Filme erneut anschaut, achtet man mehr auf Bezüge zu den anderen Filmen (und Serien) des MCU :
- Personen, die in mehreren Filmen vorkommen und die man vielleicht beim ersten Mal übersehen hat
- natürlich die Infinity-Steine
- die Alien-Rassen


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es sind Actionfeuerwerke ohne Anspruch, ähnlich Transformers oder Fast & Furious, da muss man sich nichts vormachen.



Da würde ich doch klar widersprechen. Transformers und Fast & Furious legen kaum Wert auf Story und Charaktere, es geht eigentlich nur darum, von einer Action-Sequenz zur anderen zu kommen. Die Filme vergessen ihre eigenen Vorgänger und zeigen in keinster Weise Konstanz, viele Charaktere sind lediglich Stereotypen und repräsentieren einzig und allein einen Zweck, comic relief z.B.
Die MCU-Filme sind für sich allein gesehen nicht komplex. Story und Charaktere haben allerdings durchaus ihren Wert. Ant-Man ist kein Actionfilm sondern eher ein Heist-Movie. Winter Soldier ist auch kein Actionfeuerwerk. Die Filme haben durchaus Variation. Davon abgesehen beziehen sie alle ihre Vorgänger mit ein, Charaktere bauen sich konstant auf und haben vielfältige Emotionen etc., sind also tatsächliche menschliche Charaktere. 
Und durch die Vielzahl der Filme entsteht dann eben doch eine Saga-interne Komplexität. Etliche dutzend Charaktere, über 20 verschiedene Einzelstories, die ineinander greifen und Charaktere, die miteiander wachsen und sich ändern. Das MCU ist nicht anspruchsvoll in dem Sinne, den du meinst, aber hat durchaus einen gewissen Anspruch


----------



## Cobar (30. April 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind Filmtode wie die von Black Widow und Ironman ziemlich willkürlich. Man hat das so ins Drehbuch geschrieben, und hofft, daß das Publikum emotional mitgerissen wird, vielleicht sogar im Kino heult, aber man hätte auch ohne Probleme die Story so erzählen können, daß alle zurückkommen. Und da es nur eine Filmreihe ist, könnte man für den nächsten Teil auch ein Drehbuch schreiben, in dem beide doch irgendwie wieder zurückgeholt werden. Zeitreisen sind ja inzwischen schon in die Serie integriert. Aufgrund dieser Willkürlichkeit kann man die Tode leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Ich frage mich, ob dem Publikum die Filme nicht besser gefallen würden, wenn die Helden nicht sterben?
> 
> Etwas anderes ist es, wenn ein Darsteller tatsächlich stirbt und im Film von ihm Abschied genommen wird wie bei Paul Walker in Fast & Furious 7, wo sich am Ende die Wege trennen.



Nein, es hätte mir nicht besser gefallen. Nahezu der gesamte Film Endgame war Tonys Abschied. Es fing schon am Anfang an, als er sich von Pepper verabschiedete , weil er mit Nebula antriebslos im Weltall rumschwebte. Dann sieht man ihn, wie er völlig durchdreht und sich selbst den ARK-Reaktor abreißt und zusammenbricht, weil er alleine gelassen wurde von Rogers, der ihm vorher gesagt hatte, sie würden Thanos gemeinsam bekämpfen. Als er dann diese Navigation innerhalb der Quantenebene gelöst hat, stellt er gegenüber Steve auch ganz klar seine Bedingungen auf. Es wird mitkämpfen und versuchen, dass der Snap rückgängig gemacht wird. Über diesem Ziel steht für ihn aber, dass es seiner Familie (also Pepper und seiner gemeinsamen Tochter, die ich übrigens großartig fand. Tony ist ein wundervoller Vater, was ich so nicht erwartet hätte) gut geht. Letztendlich wäre es "auch ganz schön zu überleben", aber oberste Prio hat bei ihm zu jeder Zeit seine Familie und deswegen macht er den Snap am Ende auch, um seine Familie zu retten. Tony hat über 10 Jahre und viele Filme eine so krasse Entwicklung durchgemacht wie kein anderer Charakter vom selbstgefälligen und eingebildeten Genie und Playboy zum liebenden Familienvater, der alles für seine Familie geben würde und das letztendlich auch tut.
Ihr ahnt es vermutlich schon, dass Tony bzw. Iron Man mein Lieblingscahrakter ist und ich fand diesen Abschluss für ihn nahezu perfekt. Er hatte seine Familie gerettet und auch geholfen den ersten Snap rückgängig zu machen, was er ja vorher mit Pepper besprochen hatte in einem schönen Dialog.
"Ich bin glücklich mit dir und der Kleinen. Ich sollte ins Bett gehen und all diesen Zeitreise-Kram vergessen."
"Aber könntest du dann auch deinen Frieden finden?"
Einer der schönsten und für mich auch gleich noch ärgerlichsten Momente war allerdings sein Tod. Er hatte Thanos und dessen Armee besiegt und sich dabei selbst geopfert und dann ist erst Rhoady bei ihm als sein bester Freund, dann kommt Spider-Man an und hinter ihm sah man schon, wie Pepper wartete, dass sie sich von Tony verabschieden kann. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit nur "Geh endlich da weg, du nerviger Bengel. Pepper muss zu Tony hin, sie gehört einfach zu ihm!"

Thors Verwandlung vom starken Schönling hin zum bierbäuchigen Trauerklos fand ich ebenso super. Das war etwas, das mich wirklich beeindruckt hatte, dass es so durchgezogen wurde. Thor war immer so ein bisschen der Schönling und wurde auch oft mit Anspielungen darauf geärgert in verschiedenen Filmen, aber hier wird er dann der trauernde, bierbäuchige Versager, der an der Niederlage gegen Thanos zerbrochen ist. Ich finde es irgendwie nachvollziehbar und nur das Gespräch mit seiner eigentlich bereits verstorbenen Mutter (möglich dank Zeitreise) bringt ihn wieder zurück in die richtige Stimmung, damit er überhaupt richtig mitkämpft und nicht erneut heulend wegrennt (Rocket hat da natürlich auch seinen Anteil geleistet mit seiner bewegenden Ansprache über Familie und die Guardians). Am Ende fasst er dann sogar neuen Mut, um zu weiteren Abenteuern aufzubrechen mit den "Asguardians of the Galaxy" (der Spruch war super) und wird nicht König von Asgard, sondern entscheidet sich bewusst dagegen. Auch hier eine deutliche Kehrtwende zu seinen Anfängen hin, wo er eher ein Haudrauf war, der nur den nächsten Kampf suchte.

Steve als der letzte der "großen Drei" bekam auch ein friedliches Ende spendiert und er hat Tonys Rat angenommen, dass er sich ein friedliches Leben suchen und seine Zeit einfach mal genießen sollte.
Dass er am Ende noch einmal auftaucht wäre nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen, aber im Hinblick auf weitere Filme/Serien musste es natürlich irgendwie begründet werden, warum dann plötzlich ein anderer Captain America zu sehen sein wird.
Steve ist für mich noch derjenige von den dreien, den ich am wenigsten sympathisch finde (nicht direkt unsympathisch, nur deutlich weniger als Tony oder Thor). Dennoch auch hier ein schöner Abschluss seiner persönlichen Geschichte.

Bruce Banner/Hulk fand ich ehrlich gesagt extrem enttäuschend. Der "schlaue Hulk" wurde mir zu plötzlich eingeführt und hat im Grunde so gut wie nichts geleistet, wurde sogar teilweise zur Witzfigur degradiert (Szene im Restaurant mit dem Selfie zusammen mit den Kindern). Klar, er war vermutlich einfach froh, dass er sich inzwischen unter Kontrolle hat und sogar ausgeglichen ist, aber für mich kam dieser Schnitt viel zu schnell und wurde auch nur wischi-waschi erklärt.
"Wir wurden von Thanos verhauen und haben uns dann vertragen"
Das ist nicht der Hulk, den ich kenne. Er wurde zum ersten mal besiegt, zieht gleich seinen Schwanz ein und rennt heulend weg? Also bitte... Hulk strongest there is!!!
Zumal Hulk auch im ganzen Film nichts mehr geleistet hat, was Bruce nicht auch ohne ihn geschafft hätte oder es sogar ohne ihn gemacht hat. Selbst im "alten" New York war es Bruce, der die Zauberin überzeugt hat und nicht "der neue Hulk", ebenso kämpft er am Ende nicht einmal mehr mit (das war für mich die Enttäuschung des Films), sondern wird erst von dem Haus verschüttet und taucht dann gar nicht mehr auf??? Enttäuschend, dabei hätte er da nochmal so richtig "den Hulk raus lassen" und durch Thanos Truppen wüten können. Das hätte ich gerne noch mal gesehen.

Natasha Romanov/Black Widow und ihr Tod kamen für mich recht plötzlich, doch nachvollziehbar. Da ich sie aber nie so wirklich interessant fand, habe ich da aber nicht richtig mitgelitten.
Clint Barton/Hawkeye/Ronin gehört für mich in eine ähnliche Schublade wie Black Widow. Finde ich nicht so wirklich interessant, daher ist mir sein Schicksal auch recht egal. Einzig der "Kampf" zwischen ihm und Widow darum, wer sich opfern muss, war ganz nett gemacht, aber mitgefiebert habe ich nicht wirklich.

Bei Captain Marvel/Miss Kurzhaarfrisur (oh man, sah das kacke aus) fand ich es gut, dass sie fast komplett rausgehalten wurde und sie sogar von Thanos verdroschen wurde. Es wurde gezeigt, dass sie wirklich richtig stark ist, aber eben auch ziemlich engstirnig, wenn sie sich einfach blindlings auf Thanos stürzt. Sie kann ihn zwar kurz aufhalten und sogar überbieten an reiner Kraft, aber Thanos ist durch und durch ein Kämpfer und erweist sich als einiges schlauer, indem er einfach den Power Stone von dem Handschuh löst und sich damit Cap Marvel vom Hals hält. Rein kraftmäßig ist sie ihm überlegen, aber kämpferisch ist er taktisch deutlich besser aufgestellt.
Da fand ich die Szene, wo sich alle weiblichen Charaktere nebeneinander aufbauen, um Cap Marvel und den handschuh zum Van zu bringen, schon recht peinlich.
"Du wirst es alleine nicht schaffen!"
"Sie ist nicht alleine!"
Naja, sie wurden dann auch alle innerhalb von Sekunden verhauen und Cap Marvel hätte ebenso gut auch einfach mit ihrer Power durch die ganzen "Minions" (wie auch immer man diese Chitauri bezeichnen möchte) durchfliegen können.


Insgesamt fand ich den Film gut. Das erste Drittel ist mir etwas zu langatmig geraten, das hätte man gerne ein wenig kompakter machen können, doch als einerseits Abschluss vom bisherigen MCU und speziell auch Tonys Abschied fand ich gerade die vielen ruhigen Momente zwischen ihm und seiner Tochter unheimlich gut und wichtig. Es gab durch die Zeitreisen sehr viele Momente, die man noch deutlich in Erinnerung hatte (Szene nach Lokis Niederlage im ersten Avengers z.B.) und auch viele neue Szenen, die alles ein wenig runder erscheinen lasen, wie etwa Tonys Gespräch mit seinem Vater oder auch Thors Gespräch mit seiner Mutter. Der Film ist ganz deutlich nicht das übliche Actionspektakel, das man sonst schon so oft gesehen hat, sondern in großen Teilen ein sehr ruhiger und schöner Abschied für "unsere" Helden...

Ich schließe diesen irgendwie schon wieder viel zu lang gewordenen Text mit meinem Lieblingszitat, das mich nun teils schon seit  über 10 Jahren begleitet...

Thanos: "Ich bin... unausweichlich..."
Tony Stark/Iron Man: "Ich... bin... Iron Man!"


----------



## Spiritogre (30. April 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch klar widersprechen. Transformers und Fast & Furious legen kaum Wert auf Story und Charaktere, es geht eigentlich nur darum, von einer Action-Sequenz zur anderen zu kommen. Die Filme vergessen ihre eigenen Vorgänger und zeigen in keinster Weise Konstanz, viele Charaktere sind lediglich Stereotypen und repräsentieren einzig und allein einen Zweck, comic relief z.B.
> Die MCU-Filme sind für sich allein gesehen nicht komplex. Story und Charaktere haben allerdings durchaus ihren Wert. Ant-Man ist kein Actionfilm sondern eher ein Heist-Movie. Winter Soldier ist auch kein Actionfeuerwerk. Die Filme haben durchaus Variation. Davon abgesehen beziehen sie alle ihre Vorgänger mit ein, Charaktere bauen sich konstant auf und haben vielfältige Emotionen etc., sind also tatsächliche menschliche Charaktere.
> Und durch die Vielzahl der Filme entsteht dann eben doch eine Saga-interne Komplexität. Etliche dutzend Charaktere, über 20 verschiedene Einzelstories, die ineinander greifen und Charaktere, die miteiander wachsen und sich ändern. Das MCU ist nicht anspruchsvoll in dem Sinne, den du meinst, aber hat durchaus einen gewissen Anspruch



Du hast scheinbar noch keinen Fast & Furious Streifen gesehen, sonst wüsstest du, dass das nicht stimmt. Gerade die Charakterzeichnung ist in F&F ja nun einiges tiefer als in den meisten MCU Filmen. 
Und bei Transformers hast du mit dem letzten Ableger Bumblebee einen Titel, der den Lebensstil der 80er wieder aufleben lässt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar noch keinen Fast & Furious Streifen gesehen, sonst wüsstest du, dass das nicht stimmt. Gerade die Charakterzeichnung ist in F&F ja nun einiges tiefer als in den meisten MCU Filmen.



Charakterzeichnung tiefer als im MCU?  Ich kenne 6 Filme der Reihe, das sollte genug sein, um mir ein Bild zu machen. Und sry, dass sehe ich einfach nicht. Vin Diesel, The Rock und Co. sind alle ungefähr so tief wie eine kleine Pfütze. 



> Und bei Transformers hast du mit dem letzten Ableger Bumblebee einen Titel, der den Lebensstil der 80er wieder aufleben lässt.



Den Teil hab ich nicht gesehen, deswegen steht der vllt außen vor, das kann sein. Ich bezog mich hauptsächlich auf die ersten 5 Teile.


----------

